# mai a la vida



## GEmma!!

Hola!

Hi ha alguna frase en anglès que designi "mai a la vida" o que tingui un significat semblant??

És que vull dir: Mai a la vida un programa-concurs de TV3 a causat sensació.

Never a TV3 quiz show has caused a sensation?


Moltíssimes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*A contest has never ...*

*Never before a contest has ...*

A veure si apareix algun nadiu, però, i ens ajuda més 

I una altra cosa, potser jo m'equivoco (és que ara no tinc temps per fer cerques), però jo sempre dic "mai de la vida", en comptes de "mai a la vida". Potser passa com "de vegades" i "a vegades"? Algú en sap res?


----------



## GEmma!!

Moltes gràcies!


Ups! sobre això de "mai de la vida" i "mai a la vida"... ni idea! Algú ens ajuda??


----------



## Tige

En anglès també pots dir "Never ever..."
En català, voto per "mai de la vida".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ja sabem que Google no és una font fiable, però veig que "guanya" l'opció de la Gemma, no la meva; és a dir: "mai a la vida".

Com és que jo dic "de la vida"? 

Algú en sap res, d'aquesta qüestió?


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Com l´idea és donar èmfasi a la frase, crec que podriem fer servir una inversió: "never had a TV3 quiz show caused a sensation", però com ha dit la Tradu millor esperar a veure que diuen els nadius.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Com l´idea és donar èmfasi a la frase, crec que podriem fer servir una inversió: "never had a TV3 quiz show caused a sensation", però com ha dit la Tradu millor esperar a veure que diuen els nadius.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Jo diria que és *Never a quiz show caused such sensation*, però, yes, millor esperar els nostres "guiris locals", tot i que darrerament no apareixen per aquí ...

By the way, Ant, et saludo, que fa molts dies que no ens diem res 

Felicitats una altra vegada pel teu català!


----------



## brau

A mi això de "never before" m'agrada molt, però jo diria que quan es fa servir un adverbi de negació o restricció, la inversió és obligatoria, almenys en registres formals. Jo diria aleshores:

*"Never before has a TV3 quiz show caused such sensation..."*

Com dieu, seria perfecte si aparegués un dels nadius, però és veritat que sembla ser que estan de vacances... A una mala, podem acudir a altres fòrums.

I sobre la segona qüestió, jo ni "a" ni "de", sinò "*mai en la vida*".  Jo diria que potser a la província de Castelló diuen "mai de la vida", però "mai a la vida" és la que em sona més estranya.


----------



## Antpax

brau said:


> A mi això de "never before" m'agrada molt, però jo diria que quan es fa servir un adverbi de negació o restricció, la inversió és obligatoria, almenys en registres formals. Jo diria aleshores:
> 
> *"Never before has a TV3 quiz show caused such sensation..."*
> 
> Com dieu, seria perfecte si aparegués un dels nadius, però és veritat que sembla ser que estan de vacances... A una mala, podem acudir a altres fòrums.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Sí tens raó, la inversió es obligatoria si la frase empreya amb  "never", i as encertat amb el temp correcte, és "has" i no "had".
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


----------



## GEmma!!

Moltíssimes gràcies!
Sou genials!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> I sobre la segona qüestió, jo ni "a" ni "de", sinò "*mai en la vida*".  Jo diria que potser a la província de Castelló diuen "mai de la vida", però "mai a la vida" és la que em sona més estranya.


 
Ho sabia!  Ara mateix he estat parlant amb la forera madrilenya Krolaina per telèfon i li explicava i li he dit: segur que a València no diuen ni *a* ni *de*, sinó *en*. És que sou els reis de la prepo *en*! 

A mi em té encuriosida la qüestió del _mai de/a/en la vida_; a Google guanya *a*.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Uf!, jo dic mai _de_ la vida, les altres em fan bassarda. Es barceloní això doncs, trad?


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ho sabia!  Ara mateix he estat parlant amb la forera madrilenya Krolaina per telèfon i li explicava i li he dit: segur que a València no diuen ni *a* ni *de*, sinó *en*. És que sou els reis de la prepo *en*!
> 
> A mi em té encuriosida la qüestió del _mai de/a/en la vida_; a Google guanya *a*.


 


Ara no em vull precipitar, però jo diria que el meu amic de Mallorca diu "mai en la vida"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Uf!, jo dic mai _de_ la vida, les altres em fan bassarda. Es barceloní això doncs, trad?


 
Ostres! Jo no sóc GENS barcelonina! Ara no recordo si sempre havia dit *a la vida* fins que vaig arribar aquí... Ho preguntaré a la _family_, a veure com ho diuen ells 



brau said:


> Ara no em vull precipitar, però jo diria que el meu amic de Mallorca diu "mai en la vida"...


 
Millor : "mai en *sa* vida"... Podria ser... A vore que mos diu na Belén!


----------



## Mei

brau said:


> Ara no em vull precipitar, però jo diria que el meu amic de Mallorca diu "mai en la vida"...


 
No diu "sa vida"?  TPS, ja t'has avançat! 

Nois.... jo no sé què dic... "mai a la vida" no em sona malament... però "mai de la vida" ho he sentit segur... no ho sé... 

Mei-esma perduda.... sigh...


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Millor : "mai en *sa* vida"...


 
És clar.  És que em sembla recordar que el tema aquest el vaig parlar una vegada estant ell davant, i crec que va dir que ell deia també "en". El tema venia perquè per ací també se sent sense el "mai", com: "cal dir que en la vida m'havia passat algo aixina". No estic gens segur de tota manera.

EDIT: Que si, que diu "sa vida", m'he despistat, jo em centrava en la preposició... quina ansietat per desacreditar-me!


----------



## ernest_

GEmma!! said:


> És que vull dir: Mai a la vida un programa-concurs de TV3 a causat sensació.
> 
> Never a TV3 quiz show has caused a sensation?



Correcte


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> És clar.  És que em sembla recordar que el tema aquest el vaig parlar una vegada estant ell davant, i crec que va dir que ell deia també "en". El tema venia perquè per ací també se sent sense el "mai", com: "cal dir que en la vida m'havia passat algo aixina". No estic gens segur de tota manera.



Natros també diem "en la vida..."


----------



## brau

ernest_ said:


> Correcte


 
De fet és incorrecte. El verb auxiliar ha de seguir a l'adverbi de negació.


----------

